# What really are our values?



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 16, 2014)

This area is full of most valuable material possessions. But to me, the dog in that photo was my life until three years ago when I had to make the decision to put him down after watching him have seizures/be paralyzed for a week. They couldn't figure out what went wrong. That killed me. Even now, the memories of him are something I never want to forget, because even now he means everything to me. 
Then you see the next photo. I tend to not place possession on people, but she, Victoria, makes it known I'm hers and she is mine forever. So, I have her--have her heart. We started dating the day after Christmas; and although numerous things seem to make this relationship seem the most unlikely, it works out perfectly and if I were to have nothing but her love forever, I'd be happy because I truly love her and she me. 
Then you see the type of thing you see in this section of the forum--material wealth. An 1880s-1890s Muskegon Bottling Works Hutch-type Baltimore Loop Seal bottle--my first nice 1800s bottle. My most prized material item that has nothing to do with other people/animals in my life.
What value is material wealth really? It can't make you truly happy--only temporarily, then the luster of the wonder of it fades away and what are you left with? You're just left with something that can never give you love, and when you're dead it won't be going with you. 
These are what is just for me. Forgive me if I sound like I'm preaching, but for everyone, the most prized thing we have all been given is the chance to live forever with God--if we so choose. But we all often get going the wrong way. And really, these material items send us the wrong way. Be careful not to get caught up in items of this World, my friends, or else you won't truly be happy. There's more to life than those.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2014)

I noticed something. This thread has far less views than the other surrounding threads. And less responses. Well, what response? Hah hah! No matter. Not my problem. Only yours to whoever glosses over what was here written, and glosses over this thread due to name. Someone will read this, and get it right somehow. As for the rest of you...


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 26, 2014)

Well said Spirit.....well said!


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 26, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> This area is full of most valuable material possessions. But to me, the dog in that photo was my life until three years ago when I had to make the decision to put him down after watching him have seizures/be paralyzed for a week. They couldn't figure out what went wrong. That killed me. Even now, the memories of him are something I never want to forget, because even now he means everything to me.
> Then you see the next photo. I tend to not place possession on people, but she, Victoria, makes it known I'm hers and she is mine forever. So, I have her--have her heart. We started dating the day after Christmas; and although numerous things seem to make this relationship seem the most unlikely, it works out perfectly and if I were to have nothing but her love forever, I'd be happy because I truly love her and she me.
> Then you see the type of thing you see in this section of the forum--material wealth. An 1880s-1890s Muskegon Bottling Works Hutch-type Baltimore Loop Seal bottle--my first nice 1800s bottle. My most prized material item that has nothing to do with other people/animals in my life.
> What value is material wealth really? It can't make you truly happy--only temporarily, then the luster of the wonder of it fades away and what are you left with? You're just left with something that can never give you love, and when you're dead it won't be going with you.
> These are what is just for me. Forgive me if I sound like I'm preaching, but for everyone, the most prized thing we have all been given is the chance to live forever with God--if we so choose. But we all often get going the wrong way. And really, these material items send us the wrong way. Be careful not to get caught up in items of this World, my friends, or else you won't truly be happy. There's more to life than those.


Thank you Spirit Bear, Bert DeWit


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2014)

I expected a reply, but not so soon. Thank you both.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 26, 2014)

Bear,    I haven't talked on the forums about this, but the reason I started bottle digging is because it was suggested as part of my therapy. Early this year I lost my best friend.  The world is totally empty without her and I feel there is nothing to live for.  I had collected milk bottles in the past so my therapist suggested trying to get back into it.  I will go out and dig for hours until I am so exhausted it helps take away the pain.   Your girl is beautiful hang on to her! I was going to post a picture of Grace my best friend and Golden Retriever but it was too hard.  I hope you are fetching tennis balls in heaven baby.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2014)

Lisa, I find that getting to the bottle digging sites is better for me than digging. Forcing my bike up hills in hot weather seems to relieve stress that is otherwise let out in a non-positive manner. My counselor left back to a different town, my new one I don't quite get along super well with yet, and I would have stopped had I not been forced by the doctor who otherwise will not "evaluate" and prescribe me my meds if I stopped going It's also the doc's fault I had one terrible night months ago as for five hours they kept me in a hospital gown trying to keep me there because I failed the psychiatric evaluation. They lied to me. They said, "If you tell us something of what is wrong, you can go home," and, "Don't worry. We promise we won't tell your mother." So I did tell them, and guess what? They go to call the state to take me into custody  and tell my mom everything. I like my family doctor. But... So, needless to say, I got upset and decided to make the five hours they had kept me there Hell for them. I had a test the next day, was worn, and got home around 11. I go to bed at 9 or 10. As for friends or family and yeah, yesterday I woke up to hear these words: "All your friends are dead and gone, you've got nothing left to lose." I began crying, because it is the truth except for Victoria... Even all my pets from that time except Rhoda ad the cats who don't let me pet them much are now gone. Everyone thinks I'm a happy camper. But I definitely am not. I'm willing to bet half the people here are hiding much pain inside, hiding it through their seeming happiness. Three years ago ended perpetual happiness... Try to get back into being happy, Lisa. Because it really sucks every day of life just being this way... It _really_ kills to lose the ones dear to you, but we all have a life to keep living and time helps, and so do fun activities. Be it bottle digging, bike riding, kite flying (I get a real thrill out of that, for some reason) or any number of healthy and safe activities, it's needed to be done to help you. There are ways I tried/do try to keep myself "positive" but I won't share as they might be taken the wrong way. For me, it's only been Victoria and God who have kept me alive this past year or so, against my will sometimes, which has been the worst year for me since Steve. There's more pertaining to Steve's story, which I won't share. As this is a public forum that is supposed to be family friendly, there's more to what I would say but I cannot share. I can say, and be correct in saying, that life will get better and you will get better and I've been rambling for 15 minutes and somehow things work out in the end. If you believe in a greater purpose, then I could go on. If not, I'll leave you with this:  People are resilient, and what matters most to us in life is often so quickly ripped away from us. You're alive, you're trying, you'll succeed. You have a long life ahead of you, and can and will make it through. You're a very friendly person, and I've been glad to know you and will be praying for you. 
Some people think pets are replaceable, and just pets. But they're not. They're family, and the closest ones to our hearts. They're the most faithful, most selfless, most fun and loving and understanding ones out there. If you have any other pets, don't ignore them in sadness. It only makes you, and them, worse. As for being in Heaven, I'm religious. All of those who are innocent or cannot make decisions for themselves, like animals and babies, go to Heaven in death and are made new again. Although lite, the bible does seem to hold some things saying animals go to Heaven. If any of you argue, I will become a real Bear of a person and tear into your argument with steel jaws and true words. I know what I'm saying. I just take long to say it.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 26, 2014)

Bear I am weeping for your kind heartfelt words right now. I will post later when I get a grip on my emotions.Tell your girl hi from an old digging lady lol.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2014)

Lisa, you ain't old! Age is only in people's minds. Try to be alright, Miss.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2014)

My girlfriend Wolfy says, "Yello!"


----------

